

Balanced Certified Developer Program with API Xchange - jareau
http://blog.balancedpayments.com/balanced-certified-developer-apixchange-marketplace

======
nathancahill
Refreshing to see a startup that's creating actual value, instead of buying in
to the social apps bubble. Looks like the guys are from outside SV (from the
midwest?), so that might be have something to do with it.

~~~
jsonne
Colorado actually :)

(I'm one of the co-founders)

------
glennericksen
Just found a Balanced dev last week on API Xchange and he's working out great.
Saved a lot of time filtering contract devs for requisite experience or
familiarity. Nice.

~~~
jareau
Happy to have you guys on board!

------
gailees
This is really awesome. A great way to propel an already thriving community
around a product. Balanced is killing it!

------
DaPerzer
Convenience always wins!

